# smoking contactor



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

Remove it and replace it at once. Better safe than sorry. Is the coil smoking or the main contact points? I am thinking that you have a short in the coil or your dumping in too much power. Do you have the coil fused? What is the voltage on the coil? What is the coil voltage supposed to be? 

Pete


----------



## bumblebee (Jan 29, 2011)

nevermind.... the contacts had very bad corrossion on them but it was hard to see..... plus i was pulling way too much power through it because I was only running half the bank and half the voltage

double the current must have just been too much for it to handle


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

Your contactor could also require an economizer. 
I.e. requires 12V to close the contact then this must be reduced to about 3v so it won't burn out. However, it will be clearly labelled 'Economizer required' if this is the case.


----------

